# To eliminate virtual consoles...



## hermit (Dec 21, 2009)

is that possible? like debian:


```
su nano /etc/inittab
```


```
1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
3:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty3
4:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty4
5:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty5
6:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty6
```

then u comment lines 2 to 6


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2009)

Edit /etc/ttys. Set 'on' to 'off' and `# kill -HUP 1`.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 21, 2009)

You're looking for /etc/ttys? Or am I misunderstanding?

EDIT: oops, a few seconds late...


----------



## hermit (Dec 21, 2009)

some tips about optimization?...


----------



## Beastie (Dec 22, 2009)

What would you possibly want to optimize in there? It's not like those 7 _VT_s/_getty_s take a lot of memory or processing power. On my system, the unused ones take less than 1MB of reserved memory and have been running for exactly 0 seconds.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

You can also edit your kernel config file to set *options MAXCONS=* however many consoles you want.  Then, no matter what's set in /etc/ttys, you'll never have more than that many consoles.

Back in my early days, I used to set this to 4.  No real reason why, except 8 seemed like too many.    Now, I just leave it be.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2009)

Heh, I always edit ttys down to 4 as well  No real reason.


----------

